# canning beet juice?



## SerenityMama (Aug 26, 2009)

Is there a way to safely can beet juice? 

I have a 10 gallon bucket full of beets and was wanting to send them thru the juicer and then can it for later. My problem is I can't find a recipie online that is ONLY beets, I found a few mixed with carrots. 

Any help in finding a recipie. Thank You.


----------



## judylou (Jun 19, 2009)

It is a low acid vegetable so even the juice will have to be pressure canned. If that is ok with you - pressure canning - then you can just use the regular instructions for canning beets. http://www.uga.edu/nchfp/how/can_04/beets.html

Depending on how much pulp your juicer allows through then just like apple juice, you may need to strain the pulp out of the juice before canning it to keep it from fermenting. 

Procedure: Refrigerate juice for 24 to 48 hours. Without mixing, carefully pour off clear liquid and discard sediment. Strain clear liquid through a paper coffee filter or double layers of damp cheesecloth. Then heat, jar, and process.


----------



## mare (Aug 31, 2006)

just curious--why would it ferment if it is canned in the juice wouldnt that be like canning beets?


----------

